# Clog Dog Cleans Broken Pipe



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Hey gear junkie.. your videos are awesome have followed them on YouTube.. good tool reviews..

Just wanted to ask you about using a clog dog through a 4" floor drain. I'm not sure you guys have them where you are but just been wondering as where I live full finished basements lucky to find a stack c.o let alone mainline cleanouts to work.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words....good to know someone outside the family watches them lol.

I really don't think it would get through although I've never done it. I'm thinking for a 4" trap, a sectional cable would work better.

If the floor drain has the removable cleanout then you can get a 6" chain through the 2" c/o


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Yea we don't have clean outs on our floor drains.. it's what I figured it's a good tool but no drain cleaning tool is a one tool fits all kind of deal. 

Yea sectionals of course are great we use 1500 lots of commercial runs( town houses) with 150' runs no c.os or manholes... I was just at a job yesterday where we had mega roots and it's a lot of work feeding and pulling those monster cables to upsize the cutter.

I am a drum machine guy though right now we don't have a k60 right now but I'm looking because they seem quite versatile.. however I love my 5/8 general keeps everything clean minimal mesh when you got to do multiple passes in a sludge root filled line

The clog dog seems good for mainline to road with proper clean out access.. it seems like the weight aspect is the biggest advantage as cleaning 5 or more 100' runs in a day can make your arms sore especially at 4 or 5 passes.

I appreciate your feed back always trying to learn as much as possible to make my life easier, your an educator of the products out there


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Maybe I should do a "lessons learned" or "6 months later with the Clog Dog" video?

If you (and anyone else)don't mind, would you mind writing any concerns or questions and I'll try to answer them in the video.

But real quick....when using the CD, you should only be making 2 passes. First pass to get it unclogged, next pass to remove the roots.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Gear Junkie,

I'm planning on buying the flex shaft from Pipe Lining Supply in Illinois. I can't remember the person i spoke too the other day but he recommends not to go over 50' cable. 

Since i service the Chicagoland area, most of the lines here are around 85 to 100 feet long! what would you recommend as far as what would suite me best?
I was hoping to get a 100 x 3/8 cable for 3" to 6" pipe.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Gear Junkie,
> 
> I'm planning on buying the flex shaft from Pipe Lining Supply in Illinois. I can't remember the person i spoke too the other day but he recommends not to go over 50' cable.
> 
> ...


I would buy a 50' and just use it with a drill. If the technology works for you, then get a clog dog. Dealing with 100' in a basement is something I've never done but I think it would suck.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> I would buy a 50' and just use it with a drill. If the technology works for you, then get a clog dog. Dealing with 100' in a basement is something I've never done but I think it would suck.


If you don't mind , but why only 50?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I've found 50' to always be useful. I have a 75 and 100 shaft in the shop that sits because the dog has replaced it and the added length isn't worth the trouble in comparision to using the CD. Uncoiling a 50' is faster then getting the CD out


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> I've found 50' to always be useful. I have a 75 and 100 shaft in the shop that sits because the dog has replaced it and the added length isn't worth the trouble in comparision to using the CD. Uncoiling a 50' is faster then getting the CD out
























Great video. Thanks for posting. 


I went to clog dog's website {or some site that was displaying the clog dog} and there was no price information. Are they sold through plumbing supply houses? Could you post pictures of yours? Sounds like a great tool to supplement {or replace...LOL} my drain cleaning machines.


----------



## plumber check (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi gear junkie,
I've been watching your Youtube videos over the last few months and they are really informative. Thanks for all the information you share. I went to read up on Clog Dog's website and saw a link to a tool manufacturer (Renssi) ans as I was browsing their site I came across a company named Drain Rehab Solutions that on there website it says they sell flexible shaft cables. What are your thoughts on this quality? I am considering buying some since they are local for me. Any feedback would be appreciated thanks


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plumber check said:


> Hi gear junkie,
> I've been watching your Youtube videos over the last few months and they are really informative. Thanks for all the information you share. I went to read up on Clog Dog's website and saw a link to a tool manufacturer (Renssi) ans as I was browsing their site I came across a company named Drain Rehab Solutions that on there website it says they sell flexible shaft cables. What are your thoughts on this quality? I am considering buying some since they are local for me. Any feedback would be appreciated thanks


Thanks, glad you like the posts. Never heard of drain rehab or their flex shaft machine. But looking at it, the zip-zip high speed drain cleaning tool has some seriously huge design flaws that makes me think they don't have any real experience. Also it's 2800 but only holds 66' of FS. Might as well just stick to the bare FS. 

Since they're selling renssi....which is good stuff then by all means give them a shot. But the machine....I'd pass. I've tried the renssi machine and I'd pass on that one as well. 

Renssi FS is not rated to go in reverse so just keep that mind.

So just looked at Drain Rehab solutions some more and they really got me thinking that I'd pass on them. They're offering products that conflict which makes them a vending machine model. Buy stuff from them if they have a rock bottom price but I don't see anything that makes me think they'd give any good advice to follow.


----------



## plumber check (Jul 18, 2018)

Ok. Thanks a lot for your input. I'll maybe put in an order for 50'-75' and give it a go. Flexible shaft has got me intrigued now. Thanks for your help.


----------



## plumber check (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi Gear Junkie,

I just wanted to say that I went ahead with my purchase of 75' ft of the Drain Rehab Solutions flexible shaft cable, and it is great. I love using it.

I want to thank you for all the information you put online. It is really useful. I would have never known about this. 

Cheers bud!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plumber check said:


> Hi Gear Junkie,
> 
> I just wanted to say that I went ahead with my purchase of 75' ft of the Drain Rehab Solutions flexible shaft cable, and it is great. I love using it.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you're using flex shaft but the Drain Rehab Solutions flexible shaft cable just appears to be 22mm Renssi flex shaft...good stuff but nothing too different. I've seen Drain Rehab Solutions version of a flex shaft machine and would steer clear. I haven't used one but the design shows they know nothing about flex shaft and are just trying to jump on the band wagon. 

Get a spartan drum carrier, mount to a hand truck with a drill inside and that's really all it is. At least picote, clog dog and renssi machines work.... the ZIP-ZIP High Speed Drain Cleaning Machine is nothing more than a poor copy that doesn't work. Just comes down to basic understanding of the flex shaft.


----------

